# Liquid dutast



## Starchild (Jan 15, 2011)

hi folks, i bought a liquid dutast bottles from cemproducts and i wonder if can run it for SB way (on my pumpkins naturally). i've got to open the bottle and the liquid smells alcohol. so i get the feeling it's for SB use only...my pumpkin won't drink it LOL   i get the feeling that liquid is sterilized enough to get u to use SB,isn't it?
  oh also this: what about dutasteride of stenlabs? it doesn't seem to contant alcohol,so i don't know if u can run it SB


----------

